# copier cd



## cyp (5 Octobre 2002)

Comment fait on sur un eMac tout recent pour copier un Cd?
Faut il prendre les elements du cd les copier sur le disque puis les graver a la dur ou bien y a t il une autre façon ???

(la raison est que depuis qq jours on a 2 macs a la maison mais le truc c qu'on ne peut pas jouer avec un seul cd a tous les jeux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  )

merci


----------



## KreAtiK (5 Octobre 2002)

il faut faire une image disque du cd puis la gravée.
toast fait ca. Sinon si tu ve faire ca légalement sans acheter toast ya mkisofs mais je ne sais pas si il existe pour os x. D'un autre coté tu t'aprete a graver un jeu donc tu peut aussi "essayer" toast si tu connais qqun kil l a.
Sinon tu installe linux sur un de tes macs, tu copie le jeu avec mkisofs et cdrecord et apres tu réinstalle mac os.
tu trouvera des détails là dessus sur nova-mag (voir signature).
Bon jeu ! ! !


----------



## cyp (6 Octobre 2002)

Si je grave l'image ne va t il pas me graver le fichier .dmg juste?
et puis pour l'image faut il choisir cd-maitre, comprimé, lecture seul, ou lecture/ecriture??


----------



## KreAtiK (6 Octobre 2002)

quel logiciel utilise tu ? Je sais que toast 5 titanium fait ca de facon totalement transparente. Tu met le cd, clique sur enregistrer, il fait l image disque , tu sors le cd, met un cd vierge et c parti !
Sinon je connais pas vraiment les images disques.dmg et général les images disques de cd sont en .iso


----------



## Onra (9 Octobre 2002)

Bon stop les gars... vous allez où ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Tu fais une image de ton cd. Ca te donne un fichier ".dmg", ensuite tu montes l'image et tu fais graver l'image !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Y'a pas plus simple...


----------

